# Sơn móng gel có an toàn cho da?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (12/6/18)

Những cô nàng “sợ nắng” có biết rằng đèn dùng để hong khô tay khi sơn gel có chứa tia UV?

Bạn có nhớ những ngày trước khi có sơn móng gel, khi bạn sung sướng nhìn bộ móng mới toanh của mình, rồi buồn bực thất vọng khi nhìn chúng tróc mẻ ngay hôm sau? Sơn móng gel có thể duy trì được đến tận hơn hai tuần, và có thể nói giới mộ điệu sẽ không muốn tạm biệt chúng tí nào. Tuy nhiên, để tay dưới ánh sáng tia cực tím trong quá trình làm móng gel có an toàn không?

_

_
_Ảnh: Getty Images_
​Tia UV nhân tạo từ các thiết bị như máy tắm nắng vẫn có hại, đèn UV được sử dụng để sơn gel có thể không an toàn. Bác sĩ da liễu Dhaval Bhanusali sẽ trả lời câu hỏi về tác hại của đèn UV và cách phòng tránh những tác hại này.

*TÁC HẠI CỦA TIA UV*
Theo Tiến sĩ Bhanusali, có thể có một số nguy cơ gây tổn thương da nếu bạn sơn móng gel và dùng đèn UV thường xuyên. Tia UVA luôn có nguy cơ làm hại làn da bạn. Tuy nhiên, tác động từ đèn UV có lẽ không đáng kể. Ngoài những rủi ro tiềm ẩn nghiêm trọng hơn, tia UV có những tác hại rõ ràng là ung thư và lão hóa sớm. Da có thể xuất hiện những vết nhăn và đồi mồi.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_
​Học viện Da liễu Mỹ (AAD) cho nằng người nhạy cảm với tia UV mới thực sự cần quan tâm đến tác hại từ đèn UV. Ngoài ra, Tiến sĩ Bhanusali chia sẻ rằng các nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra cường độ ánh sáng thay đổi ở các đèn khác nhau, nghĩa là mức thiệt hại có thể phụ thuộc vào salon mà bạn chọn.

Tuy nhiên, do diện tích bề mặt nhỏ tiếp xúc với ánh sáng tia cực tím, Tiến sĩ Bhanusali nói rằng thiệt hại xảy ra có thể ít hơn nhiều so với tổn hại từ giường tắm nắng hoặc phơi nắng trực tiếp.

*BẢO VỆ DA KHI SƠN GEL*
May mắn thay, bạn không nhất thiết phải từ bỏ sơn móng gel. Theo AAD, khi bảo vệ da khỏi tia UV đúng cách, bạn có thể tận hưởng sơn móng gel thoải mái.

*THỜI GIAN TIẾP XÚC*
Đừng tiếp xúc với tia cực tím lâu hơn cần thiết. Bạn có thể cho rằng để tay dưới đèn lâu hơn so với hướng dẫn sẽ giúp giữ màu sơn lâu hơn nhưng không phải vậy. AAD gợi ý chỉ sử dụng đèn bảo dưỡng trong khoảng thời gian an toàn (khoảng 60 giây). Thời gian này có thể thay đổi tùy thuộc vào loại sơn bạn sử dụng.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_
​*Kem chống nắng*
Thoa kem chống nắng phổ rộng trước. Cũng giống như bạn thoa kem chống nắng trước khi ra ngoài, Bác sĩ Bhanusali khuyến khích bệnh nhân của mình thoa kem chống nắng cho da trên mu bàn tay trước khi làm móng gel. AAD khuyên cáo nên thoa kem chống nắng phổ rộng, chống nước với hệ số SPF 30 hoặc cao hơn ít nhất 15 phút trước khi sơn gel. Tuy nhiên, bạn không cần phải thoa kem chống nắng lên móng tay, chỉ cần thoa lên phần da xung quanh là được. Kem chống nắng có thể ảnh hưởng đến hiệu quả của sơn gel.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_
​*Găng tay bảo hộ*
Nếu bạn đã từng được một người thợ làm móng tay đưa cho bạn một đôi găng tay không ngón, đó không phải là mốt thời trang mới đâu. Đây là một trong những biện pháp bảo vệ da khỏi tia UV. Thẩm mỹ viện đôi khi sẽ có găng tay bảo vệ mà bạn có thể mang vào khi sử dụng đèn UV để giúp bảo vệ da của bạn khỏi tiếp xúc với tia UVA. Vì không phải mọi salon đều có găng tay không ngón, bạn có thể tự mua găng tay với chỉ số SPF 50 hoặc cắt đầu ngón tay của một đôi mà bạn có. Bạn nên chọn găng tay tối màu vì chúng có tác dụng chống tia UV tốt hơn.

_

_
_Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

